# Is a short trim the only solution?



## HenryPup27

Hello all! Any advice welcome please - we have a grooming issue, would be great to get your thoughts. We have a working cocker + miniature poodle mix cockapoo. He will be 1 year old in a couple of weeks. He's had a couple of full grooms so far which have been fine, his groomer is great. However throughout the winter we have had real problems with matting. He is such an active dog, he happily runs through puddles and muddy ditches and despite us putting him in clothes to protect him to some extent (Equafleece dog suit is great) he still gets major matting where his legs get wet and muddy. His coat is like cotton wool on his legs! Soaks up dirt and water like a sponge. We brush and comb him every day, we are fastidious with keeping him clean and as matt free as we possibly can (he only gets matted on his legs really). But we are now at the point where cutting him short is our only option in practical terms. He's booked in for a pretty drastic cut next week. Are we doing the right thing? When he's showered we use shampoo, conditioner and dematt spray. All these things are ok but I don't think that any of the products are a long term solution to an ongoing problem we are going to have with him being so adventurous! I know our groomer will do a great job of clipping him down and he's a handsome chap so he can carry it off, but if he's, say, 1-2cm all over will this definitely prevent the matting? I would hate to cut him short only to find that he still gets such terrible matting.


----------



## Marzi

Honestly short coats do make caring for your dog'sgrooming needs so much easier. My two charge through the undergrowth, swim in the sea, roll in unmentionable substances ... Their coats are not remotely waterproof and attract any burrs or seeds in the area. They are both fairly good about being combed through, but when their coats are long it takes ages and they do get fed up. Short coats still need to be washed and combed, but take much less time. Happier dogs and happier owner. Have to say I like their coats most about 4 weeks after they have been cut. They are cut back about every 10 weeks.


----------



## HenryPup27

Thank you so much, I thought that would most likely be the answer. We've bumped into a few cockapoos while out walking and all the adults ones have short coats. We don't mind combing him etc and he's so good natured that he never complains but you can definitely tell he'd rather be doing something else bless him! Obviously we'll continue the normal regime of combing him every day etc but I have to say we're looking forward to less dematting. Despite having a 'Matt Master' tool, which works well, the hair is never quite the same after in the areas that it has been dematted, it just ends up looking damaged. Right...one week from today...short back and sides! And legs! And underneath!!


----------



## Marzi

When I have mine cut I ask them to also trim out their leg pits as this is an area where fur can matt particularly when they have been in their equafleeces. 
After they have been trimmed they always look so small and skinny! Before they are obviously 70% fluff&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## HenryPup27

Haha yes definitely mostly fluff! His groomer does that for Henry too, it really helps. Feel sad to lose the fluffiness but he wouldn't like being taken only on clean walks. Hopefully his coat will still be soft like a bunny rabbit!


----------



## HenryPup27

So Henry had his hair clipped today, and I am pleased to report that he looks fabulous! I think the clippers trimmed to about 25mm all over, and he's so soft it's like he's made from velvet! It's going to be much easier to look after his coat now, plus we can go back to taking him on the mucky walks that he loves so much. I think this is the length of coat he'll need to stay for the foreseeable future, we'll see how we go ??


----------



## SnowWa

*short cuts -*

I have had several dogs - a Bichon - two mixed breed little dogs - a yorkie furry little mix and now a cockapoo, which is the only dog I have now. I honestly believe that every one of these dogs was cute beyond words when they were cut "short." I do need to mention though that the main part of them that was cute real "short" was their trunk -- (neck to tail - chest - rearend - and stomach). The head and face were longer - with a teddybear round cut - and the fur on their legs was also also left a little longer. This combination makes them so much easier to care for and they seemed so much smaller. The real reward was that they had short cuts, but with the face and legs longer, they didn't look butched at all, rather, they had had had a professional cut. Very stylish. I will post a picture when I can. Another thing I like about this cut is that it is three-sectional. I can spend one session on the head and face...another session on the trunk (this is where you want to learn to use clippers - so easy & much much faster) and the final session on the legs. And you can do any one of these sections without doing the other two without your dog looking funny. He'll always look great. Plus - start out doing the head and face or the legs, then trunk (just one section, whichever one you want) - when you feel pretty good about that, try another section. Good Luck!


----------



## HenryPup27

Yes Henry's head is also left slightly longer to maintain the teddy bear look. But I made sure she clippered his legs because they were the troublesome spots with regards to the matting. He looks splendid, beyond cute! So glad we've sorted it, will test it out with a mucky walk this weekend I think!


----------



## 14diane64

I have a 5 year old cavapoo and a 12 month cockerpoo ' my cavapoos coat is like cotton wool so I have always cut him short because of nots in his legs ' I decided to buy clippers myself and have a go it is amazing how much you can learn on YouTube I now clip both of them every 4 weeks not only have I saved a fortune but it's amazing how easy it is to do yourself















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi

I love the crushed velvet feel of just clipped dogs.
I'm glad you are happy with Henry's new look. 
Because of how Dot's mad hair grows I have her head cut quite short too because she ends up with very limited vision with mad curling up nose hair, very heavy eyebrows and enormous hairy dumbo ears!


----------



## Elizabeth19

I think you shouldn't cut your dog short, if there are so many good dematting tools. It's just hard to find something, that will match your dog. I know that you have solved all your problems, and Henry now is a handsome guy, but maybe I can help anybody who will read this. The BarkOutfitters Dematting Tool works great with my little puppy, found it here https://thepetsmaster.com/best-dog-dematting-tool/, their pros and cons are really helpful.


----------

